# Verstösst Hot at gegen EU Recht ??



## SChani (8 August 2017)

Habe eine Hofer HOT (Aldi Österreich) Prepaid Karte und einen Tarif mit 4 GB Daten.
Neuerdings heisst es, dass davon nur 2,2 GB als EU Traffic zulässig sind. Falls ich mehr EU Traffic mache, kann ich irgendwelche Pakete dazubuchen.
War da nicht irgendwas mit Verbot von EU Roaminggebühren seit 15.6. oder versteh ich irgendwas falsch ?


----------



## Hippo (8 August 2017)

Solche AGB sind zulässig. Damit soll verhindert werden daß solche Karten gekauft und dann praktisch nur im Ausland eingesetzt werden


----------



## Drahman (21 August 2017)

kaum möglich, die richtlinie verbietet ja gerade für datenverkehr in anderen eu ländern als dem eigenen mehr vom kunden zu kassieren


----------



## BenTigger (21 August 2017)

Falsch, es ist ein freies Limit zugelassen:

Wieviel Datenvolumen oder Freieinheiten habe ich im EU-Ausland nach dem 15. Juni?​


> Dies richtet sich nach Ihrem Vertrag in der Heimat. Das konkrete Limit wird für jeden Tarif anhand einer Formel gesondert berechnet. Der Anbieter muss Sie vorab informieren, wie viel Sie von ihrem Inklusiv-Datenvolumen im Ausland aufschlagsfrei nützen dürfen. Außerdem gibt es eine SMS, wenn das Datenvolumen abgelaufen ist. In der Regel kann man davon ausgehen, dass über die Hälfte des Inlandsvolumen auch sorgenfrei im EU-Ausland verbraucht werden kann.
> 
> Die sogenannte „Fair Use Policy“: Während Flatrates für Telefonate und SMS auch im EU-Ausland gelten, können Anbieter eine Obergrenze für die Internetnutzung festlegen. Überschreiten Kunden diese, kann der Anbieter Aufschläge bis maximal 7,70 Euro plus Mehrwertsteuer (am Ende also knapp 9 Euro) pro Gigabyte verlangen. Der Provider muss die Grenze allerdings vorab mitteilen und einen Hinweis absetzen, wenn das erlaubte Datenvolumen erreicht wird.



Somit ist es erlaubt, das z.B. bei einem 5 GB Inlandstarif pro Monat, 2 GB davon im Ausland frei benutzt werden können. Darüber hinaus darf dann ein Zuschlag verlangt werden.

( PS @Drahmann, zwei Einzeilen Kommentarnachrichten hier im Forum abgesetzt und beide total falsch.
Wie wäre es, wenn du erst mal Googelst, bevor du solche Falschmeldungen verbreitest?
Ist ja auch zu Blöd, wenn es Foren mit Usern gibt, die erfahren genug sind, zumindest mal Googel zu nutzen Gelle?  )


----------

